# Recreational Prozac. . . .?



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 30, 2012)

I have some leftover Prozac and I was going to toss it--but I wondered if there might be some recreational value? I googled around a bit but didn't really find anything. . .Has anyone heard or done anything fun with anti-depressants. . . ..


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 30, 2012)

I assure you there is no really way to get "high" off of Prozac. They may mix well with other drugs (Don't know this personally) but taken them alone in safe doses won't get you high, you can try frying your brain with a higher dose and hallucinate that way.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 31, 2012)

SSRIs have zero recreational value. That's why doctors hand them out like tic tacs.


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 31, 2012)

Keep them. They are good for the next day, if you have a blow out night ...the night before. Back in college, I dated this girl who would take prozac the day after she took X and was feeling like shit. I tried it and it helps.


----------



## weasels911 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have never had an experience with SSRI's that would leave interest with me towards taking more. I have a friend who used to get a script and would just throw the whole thing into the garbage everytime they refilled it. I suggest you do the same. 






Checkout this link if you have some time and want to read about others' experiences with the stuff.
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/subs/exp_Pharms_Fluoxetine.shtml


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

ah well. . .I guess not. It seems odd that a supposed happy pill has no fun value. Anti-depressants are pretty boring. I was hoping I could cocktail them with something and make some poor-man's MDMA-- wishful thinking. . . .


----------



## grapesnowcone (Mar 31, 2012)

you could get some serotonin syndrome, and your brain will melt..


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 31, 2012)

As I stated the day after taking X, blow or something similar and you are seratonin depleted...then you pop prozac and you don't feel all shitty


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

^^^^like^^^^


----------

